# Trying to install Doom 1



## TimSimm2 (Jun 14, 2008)

ok well i was trying to install doom 1 and after i finished all of the sudden i hear a beeping noise but its like beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep and it wont stop. the only way to stop it is to mute the system sounds. also doom didn't even install even though i completed the installation. can anyone tell me whats wrong? o and im running windows 7 which could be the problem


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Are you using 32 or 64 bit Windows 7?

Doom 1 is an old 16 bit game, so try running it in Windows 98 compatibility mode.

You could also try using DOSBox or Skulltag.


----------



## TimSimm2 (Jun 14, 2008)

its 32 bit. thanks ill try those


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you want to play it in your browser, it has now been converted to Flash. Available at http://media.y8.com/games/content/doom1.swf - Hit Enter to bring up the menu, use the initial letter for each menu entry (eg. N for New Game, O for Options), Esc to exit menu, cursor keys and Ctrl to move and fire. To play fullscreen, don't use the F11 key which would normally work (it's used for increasing gamma in the game), use your browser's View options and select Fullscreen from there instead.


----------



## TimSimm2 (Jun 14, 2008)

ok i figures it out when i try to start it it says doom does not support full screen mode. then it closes. how do i open it in non fullscreen?


----------



## TimSimm2 (Jun 14, 2008)

the reason i want the full version on pc is so i can play zdaemon which requires the doom files


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Right-click the doom 1 exe and select Properties. Click the Compatibility tab and enable 640x480 resolution and maybe 256 colors. If that doesn't fix the fullscreen problem, check in the manual to see if the game supports a command line switch for windowed mode.


----------



## TimSimm2 (Jun 14, 2008)

ok it got past that then it stops when it says checking sound and then i hear weird noises


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I haven't played Doom for about 15 years, but I remember there are some options for different sound cards. SoundBlaster or SB16 are usually the most compatible and likely to work. Apart from that, I don't know.

You could try running it in DOSBox if that allows you to play zdaemon. DOSBox takes care of all the complicated config settings for old games on newer computers.


----------



## TimSimm2 (Jun 14, 2008)

ok thanks a lot for the help


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Have you tried DooM95?


----------



## TimSimm2 (Jun 14, 2008)

no. whats that


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

http://www.toggle.com/lv/group/view/kl40721/Doom_95.htm

It's sort of like a launcher. Just add the WAD files from the game(s) and you can run them with ease!

More info: http://doom.wikia.com/wiki/Doom95


----------

